# 4,000 roanheads



## albertovidal

Roan:

No puedo menos que felicitarte por haber llegado a tus 4000 posts, siempre dejándonos todo tu conocimiento y claridad para explicarnos lo que, muchas veces, no entendemos

Desde tu conocido Buenos Aires, te envío mis más cálidas felicitaciones.

Un gran saludo,
Alberto


----------



## roanheads

Alberto,
Una gran sorpresa de verdad, ¿ gracias un montón por tus palabras tan amables y por tu sabiduría que nos ayuda a todos. Ojalá estuviera contigo ahora mismo paseando por Corrientes para luego dar " justicia" a un buen bife y unas copas de un buen tinto de Mendoza! y de postre, flan de la casa con dulce de leche encima. Se me hace la boca agua.

Por cierto, mi esposa y yo tenemos recuerdos estupendos de la gente argentina y del país, sobre todo Buenos Aires.

Un fuerte abrazo y un saludo de corazón.

Roan.


----------



## albertovidal

El asado, los bifes, el vino mendocino y yo, te esperamos a tí y a tu mujer para disfrutar de momentos muy agradables, placenteros y hedónicos.
Aquí tienes tu asado
Aquí tu vino
Y, aquí tu bife

Un enorme abrazo,
Alberto


----------



## roanheads

Alberto, 
Acabo de mostrarle a mi mujer esos " platos " y me manda enviarte un fuerte abrazo por su parte !--------

Hasta el futuro, vamos con los dedos cruzados.

Roan.


----------



## albertovidal

roanheads said:


> Alberto,
> Acabo de mostrarle a mi mujer esos " platos " y me manda enviarte un fuerte abrazo por su parte !--------
> 
> Hasta el futuro, vamos con los dedos cruzados.
> 
> Roan.




¡Que los disfruten!


----------



## Peterdg

Roan,

También de mi parte muchas felicidades. 

¡Y que sigan muchas aportaciones más!


----------



## roanheads

Hola Peter,
Muchas gracias por tus palabras más amables, creo que nos encanta el castellano, y por mi parte debo felicitarte a ti por tus conocimientos del idioma y sobre todo de la gramática, incluso los hispanohablantes te admiran.

 Es tarde, de momento, nada más, dentro de poco te contaré unas cositas.

¡Una vez más,gracias mil !

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Me gustaría decirte muchas cosas, Roanheads, pero creo que ya sabes lo que pienso de ti: que eres un lujo de forero, y lo más importante: una maravillosa persona.

Muchas felicidades. Gracias por todo, amigo.


----------



## roanheads

blasita,

¿Qué puedo decir?--- me dejas sin aliento--- muchas gracias por estas palabras más amables, y por ayudarnos tanto, a todos los foreros a salvar " los escollos" de la gramática y estructuras del castellano.      Los foreros, te valoramos un montón.

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Masood

Congratulations, roadheads!!


----------



## roanheads

Masood,
Thanks a million !


----------

